# Force Directivo upgrade without hack or telephone line



## cmarrero (Sep 2, 2004)

I have 2 DVR40 that are not connected to a phone line nor hacked. I was hoping there will be a way to force the tivo to upgrade to the current software. I know by now that the software should have been downloaded from the satellite. 

Please let me know if this is possible.

THANKS!

Chris


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Not really possible without a phone or hack. Sorry. Well, short of re-imaging the whole drive anyways.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try Serial PPP.


----------

